# 9 dpo BFP (sharing symptoms)



## newaddition

Hi everyone, I have been here reading and obssessingover 2ww symptoms since Dec (I was late in december, got a faint line, then a positive test and then around 6wks had a mc)
This month I had many symptoms, so strong that I decided to test for the heck of it at 9 dpo...bfp (afternoon pee turned pink while crossing the line), then tested again the next today, another bfp...my period isn't due till may 02. I want to share my 1ww (lol) symptoms

1-3 dpo only normal cycle breast tenderness
4 dpo slight cramping, brown cm after the "deed"
5 dpo- breast swelling, tender and hard lumps (milk ducts?) also a tingly feeling similar to when milk lets down
5-9 dpo really sore breasts, some heartburn, cramping, bloating, gas:blush: also had really soft bmts all weekend (sorry if tmi) also very tired early in the evenings
10dpo same as above, nausea that only goes away with eating and so so tired, fighting to keep eyes open
btw, I am 39 and this is my second child (son 10(...divorced from a cheater and after a couple years of hell in love with a wonderful man who has no children of his own yet, he is thrilled as am I.... but nervous also because of my age


----------



## newaddition

clearly I am excited and nervous, please excuse all the errors in my post:dohh:


----------



## TeddyBearPug

congrats! that is awesome you cuold find out at 9dpo!


----------



## Scamp

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## sar89

newaddition said:


> Hi everyone, I have been here reading and obssessingover 2ww symptoms since Dec (I was late in december, got a faint line, then a positive test and then around 6wks had a mc)
> This month I had many symptoms, so strong that I decided to test for the heck of it at 9 dpo...bfp (afternoon pee turned pink while crossing the line), then tested again the next today, another bfp...my period isn't due till may 02. I want to share my 1ww (lol) symptoms
> 
> 1-3 dpo only normal cycle breast tenderness
> 4 dpo slight cramping, brown cm after the "deed"
> 5 dpo- breast swelling, tender and hard lumps (milk ducts?) also a tingly feeling similar to when milk lets down
> 5-9 dpo really sore breasts, some heartburn, cramping, bloating, gas:blush: also had really soft bmts all weekend (sorry if tmi) also very tired early in the evenings
> 10dpo same as above, nausea that only goes away with eating and so so tired, fighting to keep eyes open
> btw, I am 39 and this is my second child (son 10(...divorced from a cheater and after a couple years of hell in love with a wonderful man who has no children of his own yet, he is thrilled as am I.... but nervous also because of my age

Hey
Congratulations!!
Quick question, how long is our cycle normally?
Im 9dpo today and tested this morn and got :bfn:


----------



## newaddition

Hi there... my cycle is 28 days to the T...but I am thinking I ovulate earlier then the typical day 14 as I had symptoms a day or so after day 14 and I wouldn't have implanted that quickly if I ovulated day 14. We did the deed on day 10 and 12 as well so it may have been one of those dates. I had the brown cm riht on day 14. Hope you get you bfp soon....best wishes


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!!! :baby:


----------



## mrscupcake

Congratulations :) xxx


----------



## China girl

Congrats:baby:


----------



## v2007

Congrats.

:baby:

V xxx


----------



## megan_may

Congrats xxx


----------

